# Uneven chest



## Necromancer (Apr 7, 2005)

I am new to this site, so let me give a very quick intro of myself. I am 23 year old male, 6 feet, have always been skinny but now weigh 170 pounds. Thats as quicks as it gets. I have a problem though, hopefully can help me out. My chest is uneven, my left pec is more defined than my right one and it is very noticable. This is somehting that bother me a lot, i feel uncomfortable taking my shirt off. I appriciate all the help i can get. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2005)

Necromancer welcome to IM!


----------



## Todd_ (Apr 7, 2005)

well played dimagglia 


bro its all about mind/muscle connection and coordination.  you clealy are able to connect better with your right side 

only thing you can do is lower bodyfat, do more with your left hand/side, and do alot off DB press to even it out Iguess


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> well played dimagglia
> 
> 
> bro its all about mind/muscle connection and coordination.  you clealy are able to connect better with your right side
> ...


----------

